# NICE GTR34 pics.



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Found theses pics on the net, might be from Sweden or in the region . . .


----------



## GTR RGT (Aug 29, 2006)

Nice pics mate, thanks for sharing them. 
While we are looking at pics... Dont mind if I do...


----------



## Rudolf (Oct 6, 2005)

The car in the first post is Perras  Just a couple of weeks after he got it i think


----------



## 763paf (Sep 18, 2004)

Rudolf said:


> The car in the first post is Perras  Just a couple of weeks after he got it i think


If it is, he has done a magnificant job in choosing the finishing touches to complement his 34.. I think he has one of the best bayside 34's around..

I like your taste Perra..
(PS, how about a new updated photoshoot like that with the car at its new spec..)
PLEASE


----------



## neilstafford (Apr 3, 2005)

last time i saw perra's car it was looking mighty fine.

also makes a very good wedding vehicle.


----------



## Aphid (Oct 6, 2006)

Hi Im new to GT-R Owners Club and i must say...

Very tasty pics!!! Love the action shots of Perras V-spec R-34. Makes me want one all the more :thumbsup:


----------



## druzilla (Jul 4, 2005)

good photograpgy
and DAMN! that orange one is excellent


----------



## Borsta (Nov 26, 2003)

druzilla said:


> and DAMN! that orange one is excellent


Also a Swedish one, but an GT-T!!


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

That orange one is crap IMO.

Perra's on the other hand, is beautiful


----------



## Perra (Jan 6, 2002)

Thanks for the comments guys!  Yes, the car in the first post is mine about 8-9 months after I bought it. At least some things as happened since then. 

The car in the first pic in post 2 is also mine. If you want to see more pics of the different stages my car´s been through, check out MY GALLERY. There you can see pics of not only the BNR34 both also my BCNR33 and the Impreza I had before the R33. There´s also some various carrelated pics from my trips around the world. 

About the orange car: I respect the work that´s gone into the car but I´d never want my car to look like that. Top Secret all the way for me! 

/P


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

I like GTRs with baloons . . .:chuckle: 
Nice car mate . . .:wavey:


----------



## joker69 (Mar 13, 2006)

that's a new designed front airbag for skaters...... ;-)

nice car


----------



## neilstafford (Apr 3, 2005)

joker69 said:


> that's a new designed front airbag for skaters...... ;-)
> 
> nice car



nice car,pretty bride,shame about the ugly dude spoiling the pic:chuckle: 

just had a look at your gallery perra,some great pics mate,especially the us and saudi pics


----------



## r33gtsman (Jun 29, 2001)

neilstafford said:


> nice car,pretty bride,shame about the ugly dude spoiling the pic:chuckle:
> 
> just had a look at your gallery perra,some great pics mate,especially the us and saudi pics


Oi cheeky git re your comment above  !!

Yep it did make a nice wedding car didn't it, me and Sara was really chuffed to have Perras car as the wedding transport  !

You should see Perra's car now though as it looks even better than in the photos above, I drove his 34 a couple of months back now and it drove excellent as well.

I also drove Perra's 33 equipped with over 500bhp yesterday as a matter of fact and oh my god I think I need to get me some gt-ss's for mine now  !!

Dennis remember to let me know when the next photo shoot will be as I need some advice from you as to how to get the best out of my newly acquired Canon Eos 300D ?!

Shaun.


----------



## neilstafford (Apr 3, 2005)

would have been better too get a pic of the BEST MAN with perras motor!


----------



## Perra (Jan 6, 2002)

The most recent pics of the BNR34 can be found here. And this is probably the pic I´m most happy with out of those. 










I like this aswell:











And as you can see it was partly cloudy that day.  










Hope you like the pics. 

/P


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Looks awsome Perra, thanks for updating.:bowdown1:


----------



## Rudolf (Oct 6, 2005)

r33gtsman said:


> Oi cheeky git re your comment above  !!
> 
> Yep it did make a nice wedding car didn't it, me and Sara was really chuffed to have Perras car as the wedding transport  !
> 
> ...


Shaun. Of course I will. I don't know if you use msn? Mine is [email protected] you can add it if you want, My camera has Unfortunately broken down:bawling: , It's in for repair now atleast. Should be back in a couple of months tough  


Cheers
Dennis


----------



## r33gtsman (Jun 29, 2001)

Rudolf said:


> Shaun. Of course I will. I don't know if you use msn? Mine is [email protected] you can add it if you want, My camera has Unfortunately broken down:bawling: , It's in for repair now atleast. Should be back in a couple of months tough
> 
> Cheers
> Dennis


Ah excellent, tack så mycket kompis, Jag har lagt till din e mail address i MSN.

Two months to get the camera back ?! What on earth has gone wrong for it to take that long ?

Tack igen.

Shaun.


----------



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

Looks very good Perra, one of the nicest out there 
Glad to see you keeping things tastefull.


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

That orangey R34 is class ... love the colour.

Cheers for sharing the photos.

:squintdan


----------



## Perra (Jan 6, 2002)

Thanks a lot guys! Really glad you like it, I´m really pleased myself. 

Here´s the latest pic taken at a meet outside Stockholm. I really like the way it shines compared to the darker cars around it. :smokin:  










Pic is actually taken by Shaun (thanks mate!) even though it´s got my "watermark" on it.


/P


----------



## Perra (Jan 6, 2002)

And here are the latest pics of the BCNR33. 



















Too bad they´re so small but hey, you can´t win them all... 

/P


----------



## r33gtsman (Jun 29, 2001)

Perra said:


> Thanks a lot guys! Really glad you like it, I´m really pleased myself.
> 
> Here´s the latest pic taken at a meet outside Stockholm. I really like the way it shines compared to the darker cars around it. :smokin:
> 
> ...


Inga problem kompis 

I am glad you liked the photo, and what a great day it was when we went to that meet in Stockholm, when I drove back down there a couple of weeks ago in the Volvo it just wasn't the same on the E18 as being in that 7 or 8 car Skyline convoy going down there !!

Speak soon.

Shaun.


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Perra said:


> And here are the latest pics of the BCNR33.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's bloody awsome, love the red . .:smokin:


----------



## Perra (Jan 6, 2002)

Thanks!  Here are some more pics from the meet in Stockholm. In the first pic you can see the real colour of it when it´s parked in front of the black GTT. (The two pics in the previous post were altered in PS.)




















And here´s a last one when the dusk had set in.











Enough pics of the red one in this thread. 

/P


----------



## neilstafford (Apr 3, 2005)

good pics.
perra, is that the 33 that i followed you up the a130 in,on your way too harwich??? looks very sweet.

whos is the tatty silver/grey 33gtr??? 

shaun, looks like those lessons are paying off mate.


----------



## Perra (Jan 6, 2002)

neilstafford said:


> good pics.
> perra, is that the 33 that i followed you up the a130 in,on your way too harwich??? looks very sweet.


Thanks! Indeed it is, Neil.  It went pretty well, huh?  

/P


----------



## r33gtsman (Jun 29, 2001)

neilstafford said:


> whos is the tatty silver/grey 33gtr???
> 
> shaun, looks like those lessons are paying off mate.


Oi cheeky cnut !! 

I hope the lessons are paying off mate as I am working hard enough at them  

Anyway, when are you gonna get your butt over here and pay us a visit ? Me and Perra are going to the Swedish rally in Feb (hint hint !) and no, the Skylines will be staying firmly at home then before anyone asks !

Perra, we have to do another Stockholm meet next year as the last one was excellent ?!

Shaun.


----------



## neilstafford (Apr 3, 2005)

it did indeed perra,that was an interesting drive that night:smokin: 

shaun... hows it going fool?

you may both see me sooner than you think 

got a phone call earlier from a certain trucking company,and its not a def,but 90% certain that i'm gonna be doing that certain tour for that certain band,that ends up in sweden in december.

keep your fingers crossed for me guys,this is the job, i want more than any other.

good end up meeting up with ya's for a christmas beer:smokin: :smokin: :smokin:


----------



## Rudolf (Oct 6, 2005)

r33gtsman said:


> Ah excellent, tack så mycket kompis, Jag har lagt till din e mail address i MSN.
> 
> Two months to get the camera back ?! What on earth has gone wrong for it to take that long ?
> 
> ...



What the hell? Svenska ? :bowdown1: 
Kul o se att det börjar funka med svenskan! 

2months, The camera just died, Couldnt get i to start or anything. Probably shorty (kortslutning) Between the battery and camera 

Ingen fara, Vi får snackas mer på msn!

Perra: Det finns ju faktiskt lite bilder från mig också på 34an 

//Dennis


----------



## dannehakan (Oct 13, 2006)

Hey!
i took some photos of "Perra"s R34 on that event too...hope yopu enjoy it(och hoppas inte du tar illa upp av att jag lägger upp bilderna Perra, isf säg till så tar jag bort dem opcorn: )


















































































































hope ypu dont mind watching many pics :banned:


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Don't mind at all . . . great


----------



## Perra (Jan 6, 2002)

Thanks a lot, Daniel! :bowdown1: I didn´t see that anybody took so many pics of the car. They´re great!

_Note to self: Don´t EVER sell this car! Even if you might consider it at some point. You´ll regret it!_ 

/P


----------



## dannehakan (Oct 13, 2006)

it´s kinda hard NOT taking lots of photos of this beast=) without a doubt the most goodlooking car at Japmeet. but i hope i can add some photos of my own Skyline in the next Spring/Summer as my signature says


----------



## Trevor (Jul 2, 2002)

Perra said:


> Thanks a lot, Daniel! :bowdown1: I didn´t see that anybody took so many pics of the car. They´re great!
> 
> _Note to self: Don´t EVER sell this car! Even if you might consider it at some point. You´ll regret it!_
> 
> /P


NICE SHOTS... Yep Perra, thanks for that thought  LoL... Actually its true, the mods you've done to my old R34 are just brilliant. Top Job! Awesome looking eye candy... Nissan have a really hard act to follow with the new GT-R


----------



## Perra (Jan 6, 2002)

Cheers Trevor!  Glad you like it, I couldn´t be happier with the way it looks! The only thing missing now is a few more hundred horses under the hood and then it´ll be as close to perfect as I can get it, I think. 

I´ll keep you posted... 

Thanks a lot, Daniel! Too bad there´s no smiley to use when you´re blushing. Otherwise I´d use one now. 

/P


----------



## 763paf (Sep 18, 2004)

Perra said:


> Thanks a lot, Daniel! :bowdown1: I didn´t see that anybody took so many pics of the car. They´re great!
> 
> _Note to self: Don´t EVER sell this car! Even if you might consider it at some point. You´ll regret it!_
> 
> /P


If you ever do that,it will cost me too much money.... i will only have to fork out money for the ferry, spend more on the 6 BIG Blokes that i will hire.....TO COME AND KNOCK SOME BLOODY SENSE INTO YOU!!!


----------



## dannehakan (Oct 13, 2006)

Perra said:


> Cheers Trevor!  Glad you like it, I couldn´t be happier with the way it looks! The only thing missing now is a few more hundred horses under the hood and then it´ll be as close to perfect as I can get it, I think.
> 
> I´ll keep you posted...
> 
> ...


i´ve got some more pics of your car Perra before the topsecret conversion if you´d like to have ´em too :shy:


----------

